# New addition to the crew



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Angler, wire man, and gaff man.....in no particular order.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't really post anywhere else so I thought this would be fitting. Cheers!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

There's your best catch of the year! Congrats!!

Robert


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

KEEPER for sure!!!

Thanks for the pic.

Jim


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats! A few more and you'll have a full crew!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

A couple of little marlin baits, lots of ruckus and noise.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats, wishing y'all the best!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the future fish slayer!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks gents, they'll be slaying em before too long hopefully.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Planerpuller (Sep 20, 2012)

That's an expensive crew! Congrats, nothing beats fishing with kids especially when they are your own!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't wait to get out on the water with them. Thanks again guys!


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Congrats! Nothing in the world is more special than this.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Joe, congratulations. Great looking fishing team!


----------

